# Polished Bliss: My car updated...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Evening all :wave:

Been a while since i posted anything, purely down to the fact that i've been so busy that i havent had time to take any pics during my details, so i thought i'd post something up untill my next "proper" write up.

I had a half day off on Friday so i gave the Impreza a wash and another coat of Werkstat Acrylic - this was its 7th or 8th coat (starting to lose count) and the car is now looking incredibly wet so i'm well chuffed :thumb:













































































































I'm also in the middle of trying out Blackfire's Metal Sealant, which comes boosted with Polycharger:










So far the protection seems to be very good, it gives off similair beading to Vintage and considering the tailpipe gets extremely hot i've found this rather impressive 

I finally got round to "de-Tangoing" the headlights. This consists of heating the headlight casings up with a heat gun (some people put them in the oven but i took the safer option!) and seperating them enough to remove the orange lense.

*Before*:










*After*:





































Removing the orange lense meant that the indicator bulbs needed replacing with orange ones, but instead i painted the standard ones orange and then tinted them the same colour as the car - same for the rears:










I'd always thought the rear end was too "busy" with badges as standard:










A bit of de-badging and a new WR1 sticker makes it look a bit neater now IMO 










The standard stereo is, to put it mildly, rather pi$h. Fortunately i'd kept my one when i sold the Leon so this has massively helped improve the sound quality :thumb:










And finally, last weeks mod was a new set of 6000K HIDs, once you've had them you cant go back to crappy halogens 



















On next months shopping list are 4 new tyres and a refurb for all the wheels as a couple of them have some small kerbing marks from the previous owner which has bugged me since buying the car. I'm also going to get under the car and clean everything there as it is still like new so i want to keep it like that 

I know it wasnt exactly a proper write up but i thought i'd post something until i can get the next one up - and trust me, the next one will be worth waiting for 

Cheers for looking!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely :thumb:

What's the deal with aftermarket HIDs - are they legal, will they pass the MOT?

How easy are they to fit, as i'm thinking of getting some for my car?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

It just gets better!! Very wet looking  

Headlamps de'tangoed are much better :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

An extremely nice Scoobie there Clark and love the colour.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Lovely :thumb:
> 
> What's the deal with aftermarket HIDs - are they legal, will they pass the MOT?
> 
> How easy are they to fit, as i'm thinking of getting some for my car?


My car sailed through it's MOT with them just last week 

Fitting is usually dead simple, i say usually as it took me well over 2 hours to get one side sorted as Subaru decided that the red wire on the back of the standard bulb was earth and the black one was live! other side took 20 mins when i realised  :lol: Everything just plugs in so no cutting/soldering needed. I actually found the hardest thing was finding a decent place to put the ballasts as there's feck all room in the engine bay!

Kits have really come down in price in the last year or two aswell, i paid £100 for mine and they're water/dust proof etc and come with 2 or 3 year warranty (cant remember which)


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Very, very nice Clark.

Some quality, subtle mods too:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Clark :thumb:

Will have to look into that for sure then.

Do you have a link to where you got them?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

www.hids4u.co.uk


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice subtle modding

I'm still jealous as hell


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice subtle modding
> 
> I'm still jealous as hell


I'm sure i could change that if i told you about the fuel it goes through.

I used 1/4 of a tank in just under 11 minutes on Sunday evening during a "spirited" back road drive :doublesho


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome car there Clark 

Looking really deep and glossy with so many layers of Jeffs. Have you tried a wax on it yet or are you converted to sealants on your car ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'm sure i could change that if i told you about the fuel it goes through.
> 
> I used 1/4 of a tank in just under 11 minutes on Sunday evening during a "spirited" back road drive :doublesho


It's why i don't own anything nice :thumb:

My new job will mean 130 miles per day, lucky my boss is a nice chap :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Awesome car there Clark
> 
> Looking really deep and glossy with so many layers of Jeffs. Have you tried a wax on it yet or are you converted to sealants on your car ?


Waxes would be a waste on this colour in my opinion, plus the Werkstat is so easy to use so i'll be sticking with this for now. I just like the fact that you can add as many layers as you like as long as you leave 30 mins in between each coat 



Epoch said:


> It's why i don't own anything nice :thumb:
> 
> My new job will mean 130 miles per day, lucky my boss is a nice chap :lol:


That's why the car sits in the garage during the week, i'd have to be the worlds best paid detailer to fuel the thing on a daily basis :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

So Clark do you add a layer after every wash or do you maintain using 'Glos' and then add another layer every couple of washes. Just wondering how you maintain the finish with the Werkstatt products.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Car looking superb Clark :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> So Clark do you add a layer after every wash or do you maintain using 'Glos' and then add another layer every couple of washes. Just wondering how you maintain the finish with the Werkstatt products.


I generally just add another layer once the car's washed cos it takes 5 mins to do the whole car and then another 5 mins to go over it again with Glos to remove the smears, so 10/15 mins total makes it a no brainer in my eyes really and the car just gets wetter and wetter 

If i've been pushed for time (i.e the girlfriend telling me to hurry up) then i'll maybe give it a quick going over with Glos if there's any drip marks etc :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> I generally just add another layer once the car's washed cos it takes 5 mins to do the whole car and then another 5 mins to go over it again with Glos to remove the smears, so 10/15 mins total makes it a no brainer in my eyes really and the car just gets wetter and wetter
> 
> If i've been pushed for time (i.e the girlfriend telling me to hurry up) then i'll maybe give it a quick going over with Glos if there's any drip marks etc :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb: many thanks


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

look excellent. i love the wheels


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly maintenance there Clark, colour is looking good and the gloss is very good on such a light car.

Love the HIDs but whilst they get through the MOT this might change in the not too distant future as and when the PC lot get their way, they have been trying for a while but are scared of the implications at the testing stations.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Clark said:


> I'm sure i could change that if i told you about the fuel it goes through.
> 
> I used 1/4 of a tank in just under 11 minutes on Sunday evening during a "spirited" back road drive :doublesho


I know what you mean, these cars have a real thirst, positively eye watering at times but well worth it! 

Cars looking superb. The boot lid does look better, i've been considering doing mine. Whats the best way of removing the badges?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Lovelly maintenance there Clark, colour is looking good and the gloss is very good on such a light car.
> 
> Love the HIDs but whilst they get through the MOT this might change in the not too distant future as and when the PC lot get their way, they have been trying for a while but are scared of the implications at the testing stations.





scooby73 said:


> I know what you mean, these cars have a real thirst, positively eye watering at times but well worth it!
> 
> Cars looking superb. The boot lid does look better, i've been considering doing mine. Whats the best way of removing the badges?


I used a heat gun and then got a bit of old fishing line in behind the letters and used a back and forth motion to cut through the adhesive, making sure i pulled away from the car so as not to touch the paint. Bit like how windscreens get replaced if you've ever seen that done 

Autosmart Tardis took the rest of the glue etc off and i then gave the boot a quick machine with the rotary


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers Clark.:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Lovely :thumb:
> 
> What's the deal with aftermarket HIDs - are they legal, will they pass the MOT?
> 
> How easy are they to fit, as i'm thinking of getting some for my car?


I had some on mine but took them off, you need projectors as they glare like hell without them in standard halogen light reflectors and you blind on coming traffic. also your supposed to have headlight washers and auto leveling.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Not really to keen on impreza's - but that's one awesome looking, immaculate example!

Nice work mate.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Fantastic car and it looks superb. :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Thought about a Simtek ECU and Andy F Remap 

Nice car though :thumb:


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

excellent paintwork finish looks like if u touch it your hand would jus melt into it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

daves2rs said:


> Thought about a Simtek ECU and Andy F Remap
> 
> Nice car though :thumb:


Dont.... 

It was only 2 weeks ago where i was very nearly on the phone to Mr Forrest about a re-map and all else that goes with it but i've managed to steer clear of that for now, although i know it will happen yet.

Defi's will be going in shortly as i like to know what's going on with my engine. Boost, Oil temp and pressure gauges should be fitted to all turbo cars as standard IMO.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car clark :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful car Clark.:thumb::thumb: I'm jealous. Superb reflections.:doublesho


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Clark said:


> Boost, Oil temp and pressure gauges should be fitted to all turbo cars as standard IMO.


Not forgetting fuel pressure which to be fair is the most important.

Car is looking awesome Clark, never been a Subaru fan until this shape and i really want one now but it would have to the the Richard Burns one (RB320 or something is it?)

As above loving the subtle mods, looks really good for it :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow looks good! I am by no means a suburu fan (i actually like the evo a hell of a lot more) but this one looks awesome. 
You say you park her during the week? What is your "week" car then? (no pun intended lol!)
I always enjoy your write ups and i am looking crazy forward to your next! Hopefully it will be sooon. Im like a little boy at a candy shop here clark haha.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

That is very wet for silver:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> Wow looks good! I am by no means a suburu fan (i actually like the evo a hell of a lot more) but this one looks awesome.
> You say you park her during the week? What is your "week" car then? (no pun intended lol!)


I'm driving our family run around just now which is a Honda Accord, it is quite possibly the most boring car ever made :lol:



tdekany said:


> That is very wet for silver:thumb::thumb::thumb:


It's not silver, it's blue


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks slow. .. . . wink.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good mate. hope those HIDs dont give off to much glare!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow very very nice!

very interested in the black fire metal sealant. how long have you had it applied on the car? looking for some protection for my polished lips... oo errr! 

cheers


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Clark said:


> Dont....
> 
> It was only 2 weeks ago where i was very nearly on the phone to Mr Forrest about a re-map and all else that goes with it but i've managed to steer clear of that for now, although i know it will happen yet.
> 
> Defi's will be going in shortly as i like to know what's going on with my engine. Boost, Oil temp and pressure gauges should be fitted to all turbo cars as standard IMO.


I just had my second map and although waited a few weeks was well worth the wait to complete my 2nd round of mods. The WR1 in standard form is good but should you feel the requirement to up the horses then there is plenty to be unleashed. Your TMIC is good up to 400bhp but a few tweeks and a map should see you on your way especially with the Simtek.

Your defi's is a doddle to fit and having just fitted my own gauges can answer any questions.



A21GAV said:


> Not forgetting fuel pressure which to be fair is the most important.
> 
> Car is looking awesome Clark, never been a Subaru fan until this shape and i really want one now but it would have to the the Richard Burns one (RB320 or something is it?)
> 
> As above loving the subtle mods, looks really good for it :thumb:


Fuel pressure isnt most important but oil pressure is. Followed with oil temp\boost\AFR (Wideband). When your running midly tuned cars there is not a drastic requirement for measuring fuel pressure. You'll soon know if the pressure isnt right on a scoob  Flames at light throttle :doublesho


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

the UK sti's come with halogen low beams??? thats ****ty lol. 


car looks great man.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks stunning Clarke - nice subtle mods carried out already too!

And agreed on the HIDs lol. I've got them in my car and now hate driving my van with the halogens! Car passed it's first MOT with them in the other day too so am now very tempted to do the van!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Lovely car and is certainly taking on a very wet look, the 'de-tangoed' lights look MUCH better.

All the best with it.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice mods there Clark :thumb: look forward to reading about others in the future.


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

HA HA..clark has started modding :thumb::thumb::thumb::lol::lol::lol:

Knew it wouldnt be long


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It isnt actually proper modding though....still all original exhaust/engine/alloys etc  

I had these subtle changes planned before i even bough the car


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Lookin good... makes me miss mine when i see one in such a good condition and not chav'd up (only for a split second tho  ).


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

Clark said:


> I'm sure i could change that if i told you about the fuel it goes through.
> 
> I used 1/4 of a tank in just under 11 minutes on Sunday evening during a "spirited" back road drive :doublesho


your not driving it hard enough i can do that to a full tank lol

looks the dogs


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Great looking car ,awesome job there Clark


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> It isnt actually proper modding though....still all original exhaust/engine/alloys etc
> 
> I had these subtle changes planned before i even bough the car


yeah yeah..whatever you say :driver:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

tell us more about the metal sealant you impressed? will you be stocking it?
cheers


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> It's not silver, it's blue


Still looks fantastic for a "blue" car.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The car is looking great Clark, the subtle mods have cleaned the car up nicely.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Superb, looks awesome, nice one :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking goooooood. Nothing too over the top. 

You checked to see if you have a 2" hole in your petrol tank??!!:doublesho

That beast drinks the fuel!!

:thumb:


----------



## JanieB (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice!

Im looking into getting some werkstat stuff for my silver golf. Would you be so kind as to explain the order in which the werkstat products should be applied? Also which werkstat products work well with each other (unless they all do).

Im a bit new to all of this please see here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77621

Many thanks


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one clark, amazing how much difference the indicators make! Thats the first mod I do on every car I buy.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great advert for the Werkstat stuff Clark, and a gorgeous car as well 

Going back to the AJT on mine for the next detail, and going to really layer it up this time as well... Love the look and hard to beat the speed and ease of use :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clark said:


> My car sailed through it's MOT with them just last week
> 
> Fitting is usually dead simple, i say usually as it took me well over 2 hours to get one side sorted as Subaru decided that the red wire on the back of the standard bulb was earth and the black one was live! other side took 20 mins when i realised  :lol: Everything just plugs in so no cutting/soldering needed. I actually found the hardest thing was finding a decent place to put the ballasts as there's feck all room in the engine bay!
> 
> Kits have really come down in price in the last year or two aswell, i paid £100 for mine and they're water/dust proof etc and come with 2 or 3 year warranty (cant remember which)


I have a 2004 Subaru WRX running 360BHp and i got my HID lights from china for £40 delivered.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

scooby looking great as always!:argie: 
what tyres are you gong for?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably going to put another set of P-Zero's on as thats what they come with from the factory and they seemed very good untill they started losing a bit of grip recently


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That is looking incredible Clark


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> Probably going to put another set of P-Zero's on as thats what they come with from the factory and they seemed very good untill they started losing a bit of grip recently


fair play, pirellis are quality:driver:
love the car:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking very nice, love the WR1, nice tasteful mod's keeping the car as near standard as possible.:thumb:

De-Tangoing the lights is just about mandatory though and the HID's do make a BIG difference

Looking great.:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

nice car clark ! looks very wet.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

wr1s are gorgeous


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Mint

Looking forward to the bigger write up, just have to settle with this one for now *sigh*


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I've always believed that five or more coats of Acrylic Jett trigger or the regular will make silver cars become wet, extremely reflective and ultra high purity paint clarity


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll be into see you this week clark - be warned! I won't bug you and rich too much and I'll take the car so I can fit stuff in it!

So I'll see the Accord then!


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Looking good Clark, the headlights look a lot better now, not sure on the boot maybe if you had left the Subaru, bit of a big blank area now, but it did need de-cluttering.
liking the "spirited" drive, still looking forward to my spin _'cough shot cough' _of this :lol:

you should defo be getting on the blower to Mr Forrest for a remap, will prob ease your fueling too, I know I certainly get much better with the S4 after my MRC mapping, which has put in the neighbourhood of 340!

I've just bought a nice wideband for the Rallye, really good piece of kit, I've yet to get it fitted up so you can have butchers at the whole kit if you want when you come round to pick that other thing up!!!! (or don't bother :lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

G60 VV said:


> Looking good Clark, the headlights look a lot better now, not sure on the boot maybe if you had left the Subaru, bit of a big blank area now, but it did need de-cluttering.
> liking the "spirited" drive, still looking forward to my spin _'cough shot cough' _of this :lol:
> 
> you should defo be getting on the blower to Mr Forrest for a remap, will prob ease your fueling too, I know I certainly get much better with the S4 after my MRC mapping, which has put in the neighbourhood of 340!
> ...


Dont talk to me about fuel, the scooby is getting around 180-200 miles to £55/60 of fuel! :wall:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks very nice! :thumb:


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Clark said:


> Dont talk to me about fuel, the scooby is getting around 180-200 miles to £55/60 of fuel! :wall:


that's what I was getting with the S4 and am now getting 250 no probs with the toe down:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

G60 VV said:


> that's what I was getting with the S4 and am now getting 250 no probs with the toe down:thumb:


Is that with or without the labradors in the back?


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol::lol:

speaking of which....


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The headlamps are much improved. Lovely car Clark.


----------

